# ♥ May 2006 Mamas ♥ The last thread finally hit 100 posts ♥



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

It's been a long time since we started a new thread, so I figured 100 posts on the last one was as good a time as any.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Just subbing. Thanks for starting the new thread Amy. Not much new to add here. Hope everyone is doing well. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Good idea!

Snowwwwww! DH just took the big kids out in it - DD is asleep. I am trying to get some work done, but our power keeps flickering in and out so we'll see (my laptop battery is dying so I can't just keep going when it goes out :-(

I'm so glad I bought DS1 a pair of snowpants! This is our 5th or 6th snow of the year - normal for here is more like 1 snowstorm with 3 - 6 inches if we get lucky. DS2 is wearing the snowpants DS1 probably wore about 3 times total - and he's probably worn them 4 or 5 times already this winter.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Can I join? My name is Samantha and I've read your threads before and actually want to participate now







My
DS1's birthday is May 15th 2006 he is a little over 3.5, I'm just looking for mamas to talk to about these wonderful 3yr old issues!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Subbing.

Max, how are you doing? I've been thinking of you.

Tomorrow DH goes back to work and I'll be left alone with the two. Yikes! Am a little nervous. DH will take DS to school (drop-off is harder; I can't manage it yet physically) and I'll pick him up at lunch time. Right now I'm really glad his school is the public one two minutes away, and not the private one that requires a bus ride!

I'm feeling physically pretty good. Getting a fair amount of sleep, too, all things considered. This baby sleeps so much more than DS1 ever has!

Mamabeakley, congrats again on the certification.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome, Samantha! I have found 3 to be the most challenging age with both my kids who have been through it.

Mary, I hope your first day "solo" goes well.

NAK.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Welcome Samantha. Jump right in. We're a freindly bunch.









Mary, GL w/your first solo day. You'll do great. Just don't push yourself too hard mama. That c-section needs time to heal. I had an emergcy c- w/my firstborn and I was totally unprepared for it & the recovery. Do what's most important & let all the other stuff go.

And thanks for asking about how I'm doing Mary & all of you wonderful May Mamas. I appreciate the support. No one else but dh knows about what is going on. (I'm the kind of person who wouldn't tell anyone until I know for sure. No sense worrying everyone.) I go back for more mamagram testing Wed. am. & then most likely an ultrasound. From the research I've been doing & what the tech showed me on the films, it really does look like a cyst. That is what I am hoping & praying for. It seemed perfectly round, and cancerous growths are usually misshaped. I am coping w/the stress by staying super busy - taking care of the kids & house, knitting. But it's always there, ya know?, this nagging worry. It's going to be a long few days.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome, Samantha! My Phoebe's birthday is the 15th too.

Mary, good luck with the kiddos!

We are having a lazy Sunday. A good friend is visiting for the weekend and we all just came in from as much time outside as we could stand in the frigid wind. Phoebe didn't mind the cold much, though (She *was* the only one wearing a down snowsuit, after all). She was pretending to be a chipmunk and kept finding funny places to pretend to be her nest. Eventually dh directed her to the cozy warm nest inside where chipmunks love to sleep in the winter and now she's upstairs napping.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, we survived the first day.









I made the mistake of wearing the baby in the wrap to walk over and pick up DS1 from school. BAD idea. My incision really hurt and it wiped me out for the rest of the day. By the time DH got home I was sobbing in the kitchen while making dinner. Just feeling sorry for myself. In the US we would have had friends bringing us meals, in Lebanon we would have had family underfoot constantly, and here we're totally alone. My ILs are with my SIL who had twins in mid-January (and she clearly needs more help than I do) but as DH said, we still could use some help. Sigh. I'm focusing on all our blessings, but it was a little tough last night...

Ecoteat, Phoebe is so cute! I love the chipmunk thing! It snowed a bit here today, DS1 was thrilled!

Max, keeping you in my thoughts. It sounds like there's a good chance it's nothing serious, that's great news.

Alaskaberry, dang, it's cold where you are! (according to your FB statuses!)

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Mary. I wish I could come by and bring you a big pot of soup and watch the kids for you while you rest!! It's so hard when you don't have any outside support. Take good care mama.









We are buckling down for another snow storm tomorrow. Should be a biggy, about a foot. Of course tomorrow is my follow up mammogram, but I am hoping I can get it done before the snow starts.


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

max - I hope it turns out to be just a cyst. I have had one in my breast for several years - it still freaks me out a bit (especially when I can *feel* the milk going around it when nursing *shudder*). I'm thinking of having mine biopsied eventually just to make sure, but I don't have any insurance right now so that option is WAY too expensive. BTW - I was told to get few mammograms and stick with having it ultrasounded "just in case". I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way. How is your hubby's back doing? DH has degenerating disc disease, so we have been dealing with his back pain for over 12 years now. I have some therapies (and thoughts on different medications) that might be helpful if you are interested in them. Let me know..

We enjoyed the snow that we got, but this last storm today only brought us a dusting. Oh well! I'm sure it will be a blizzard by the time it reaches all you East Coasters!









Not too much other news here. Just trying to spend more time on organizing the house, and trying to figure out where my ennui about paying bills, organizing, and selling stuff is coming from. Bleh. I just haven't felt very motivated lately, and it is exceedingly frustrating!

Mary - I totally wish we were all closer to help each other out! Must revisit that commune idea


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Blue Lotus, thanks for sharing your story about your cyst. It's helpful to hear. And YES, I would be very interested to hear about any therapies and/or meds that helped your dh. Mine is doing marginally better, but remains in constant pain. It's really tough to see. Feel free to PM me.

I am making hot & sour soup in the crockpot today. It is soooo good, I couldn't wait until dinner & just had a bowl. I'm also going to experiement w/some vegetable fried rice.







If anyone wants the recipe, I'm happy to share.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Mary--make sure you take it pretty easy for at least 6 weeks after. By then the incision should have healed up properly (I've had 2 c-sections). Does your DH cook? We ate a lot of take-out after ds2 was born (but I also had friends who brought meals for me--I wish I could bring you some homemade chicken noodle soup!).

Max--crossing my fingers for you and sending positive energy your way!

Amy--aw, that's so cute! I love it!

Samantha--welcome!

I finally got our laundry done--whew! It's been a week of bitterly cold weather...as we ran out of clean clothes. Yuck. I went to get water yesterday too, and I swear it took me 4x longer to pump the water. Plus it was all frozen solid when I got home, always a chore to get it up into the house. I'm always afraid the front porch (which is rotting) is going to collapse if I set a water jug down on it. We have those big camping water containers, about 10 6-gallon ones that last us 3 wks while dp is gone--2 if it's summer, but we go to the Fox spring then and the water is free there! I miss summer!







Just 2.5 months to go! Then sayonara to icy roads and hell-o, tourist season!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Good news - I had another mammogram & ultrasound today and it is just a cyst. Pheww!! What a stressful couple of weeks! Thank you all for your support. It means so much to me.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Max!!!























So relieved for you!!!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Yay, Max!

I'm in bed with a pounding headache and feeling vaguely like I might throw up. DH and Phoebe are downstairs playing and cleaning up dinner. I should be making sub plans in case this isn't just some weird flukey feeling and I actually end up sick tomorrow. But I don't know what my kids should do in class--it's the last day of my regular classes before a vacation week (our schedule is really different on Fridays) and my brain is mush anyway. It would be a perfect movie day if there were any at my school that were worth watching. We have a terrible collection of science films.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I hope you feel better Amy & it doesn't turn into anything else.

How's it goin' Mary? I hope you are doing well w/the two babes.

Alaskaberry, from now on when I think it's cold & dreary here, I'm just going to think of Alaska!!!









No time for more personals, but I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Yay, Max!

Hope everyone is doing well.

I went sledding yesterday with DH, and all three kids & some friends of DH's. It was awesome to go down the hill - I did it twice before getting tired of climbing back up







!
Then DD freaked out for unknown reasons (she didn't seem cold or anything but . . . she has been teething pretty hard this week.) So we walked back to the car while the boys did some snowboarding. DS2 was apparently a natural!

DH's seasonal work starts back up again in earnest in the next couple of weeks. I'll be glad of the income but boy, it's been nice having him around this week - he couldn't work at all because everything was closed.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Max--Yay!







That is wonderful news!

Mamab--it's been in the 20s/30s here for the past few days. Sledding is a great idea! Unfortunately, Orion has been all "I hate going outside" and "snow is yucky". I guess we need to get out more!

Amy--Hope you feel better soon.

BlueLotus--I feel ya. I don't have any motivation lately either.

Mary--Seriously, try to take it easy as much as possible. C-sections suck like that.

Well, not much going on here. My sinuses are getting revenge on me or something like that. Also, ds2 just threw up milky all over the bed.







But he seems fine. Gotta get some major cleaning done before DP gets home from the Slope on Monday! Hope everyone has a great holiday! PSA, if you have a Bruegger's near you, they are gonna have heart-shaped bagels.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

That cold I had brewing apparently never took hold, because I felt a little funky the next day and then perfectly fine after that. I'm on school break right now (yippee!) and it's off to a great start. Last night my friend hosted a ladies' sauna and potluck, which was fabulous. This afternoon our friend's daughter had a party for her 7th birthday and it was perfect. They have a pond which is frozen over and a nice little sledding hill that slopes right onto the pond, so there was lots of ice skating and sledding. It was Phoebe's first time sledding and the LOVED it. It was sunny and in the upper 30s so it was a perfect day to be outside and everyone had a blast. I haven't been sledding in ages and I had so much fun! We are going out for sushi tonight (Phoebe's idea!) and tomorrow we are having friends over for dinner.

ETA: I forgot I wanted to mention that Phoebe's starting to read! (I don't think I've told you all about this, but if I have, forgive me!) We were out last week and she saw an OPEN sign in a window. She said "it has some letters that are in Phoebe!" (She does that all the time. She loves especially spotting words that start with PH.) Then she started sounding it out--"O...O..O.PEN! It says open!" I said "Wow! You just read that word all by yourself!" and she said, "yeah, but I can't read whole books yet." Then the other day she read dog and mama. When we are in the car together she spends the whole time asking me to spell things and then making silly songs and rhymes with words that start the same or end the same. She's also trying to write her name. Her fine motor skills have always seemed to lag a little, but I think it's starting to come together. Her "P" looks like a lollipop with a tiny candy on the stick. It's really cute.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy Valentine's Day Eve everyone! We had an early celebration today. Dh & ds came home w/chocolates and flowers for everyone. It was so sweet. The girls loved getting their own flowers. So then I broke out my gifts for the family - candies and a fondue cooking set. I told the kids, "This may seem strange, but you are going to really like it." Then we made a cheese fondue for dinner w/a chocolate fondue for dessert. And yes indeed, they all loved it. It was lots of fun.

Amy, that is so cool about Phoebe reading! That must be really exciting to see. I saw your thread about kids who have already achieved their kindergarten readiness goals, and I certainly think she fits that category!!!

Alaskaberry, I hope your sinuses feel better soon. I get that too. No fun. Heart shaped bagels - too cute. I wish we had some around here. My kids would love that.

Mamabeakley, your sledding trip sounds like it was lots of fun. Ds snow boarding is impressive!

Blue Lotus, good luck with all your organizing. I find it tough to get motivated in the cold bleak weather too.

Mary, how are you mama friend? I hope you are gets as much rest as possible. And please tell us more about your new baby. I'd love to hear all about him. How does ds like having a new brother?

Sydnee, hey stranger! Where've ya been? We miss you around here. What kinds of fun Valentines things do you have planned for the girls?

Have a wonderful day tomorrow everyone!







:


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey mamas,

Max, thanks for asking. We're doing ok, baby is sooooo relaxed and easy compared to DS1! He takes long naps, he sleeps on his back, he sleeps a lot more than DS1 ever did! When he's awake, he has about 5-10 minutes of being very alert, calm looking around before he melts down and wants to nurse. He looks very different-- he's very fair, with blondish hair and blue eyes, whereas DS1 has his dad's coloring.

He's so sweet, and when someone else holds him (besides DH) he looks for me. I feel like we're starting to bond-- definitely didn't happen right away. In fact, the first 2 days or so I felt so sick and awful and wiped out I felt absolutely nothing about the baby. Even when he was crying. So we've come a long way in 2 weeks.

Other than that, today is DH and my 7th wedding anniversary!







I doubt we'll do much to celebrate, but I do have a bottle of champagne in the fridge.

I hope everyone had a great Valentine's day!

Ecoteat, how cool about Phoebe learning to read!!! That's amazing!!!!

Alaskaberry, hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Happy Belated Valentine's Day mamas!!!!
















I haven't been on much because my internet connection has been very spotty, sucks, lol! We are all good, knock on wood but we haven't had any of the nasty stomach/flu bugs here yet. If we're going to get it, I hope it happens soon because we leave for Mexico in 19 DAYS!!!!!

Max- YAY on the test results!! What a huuuuge relief that must be for you! I remember when we were waiting last year about this time for my Mom's test results for the same thing, very nerve wracking!

Marylizah- I'm so glad things are going better for you, make sure to REST! And also remember that it's ok to feel all sorts of emotions at this time









Mamabeakley- How fun to go sledding! We have a small hill on the side of our house that is perfect for sledding, and my oh my, what a workout it can be, lol!!

ecoteat- I'm glad you're feeling better! Isn't it amazing what they learn?! Alayna can write her name and can recognize most letters, but she just cannot grasp learning numbers, lol! We play a card game call Garbage that we thought would help her learn them, but so far it hasn't!!

Alaskaberry- We have about the same temps here, but lots of snow and wind! Hope you guys are feeling better too!

Blue Lotus- Sending you some motivation!! Husg to you!

Samantha- WELCOME!!!









Well, must scoot, I need to finish my daycare kids' Valentine cups, as we are celebrating today. We had heart shaped pancakes for breakfast, heart shaped cheese for snack, heart shaped pizza for lunch, and V-Day cupcakes for afternoon snack! I love Valentines Day! We didn't do anything special yesterday, except cleaned out our 4th level (which is unfinished, and the holding spot for any and everything that doens't belong elsewhere, lol!). We made half the room a storage room, and the other half we laid carpeting (extra stuff we had on hand) and I put all my craft/scrapbooking supplies down there. Now all my stuff is in ONE spot!! I cannot belive how awesome I feel having that done, it has been a depresser for me for about 10 years, lol!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi!









DD is not too pleased with me trying to work, so that's all for now.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Giving us a










Hope everyone is doing well. We're on Feb. vacation here, trying to keep everyone busy & happy. Dh is meeting w/a surgeom about his back on Friday. Surgery is pretty scary, but right now seems to be his only hope. He is in excruciating pain 24/7, the poor guy. He is such a trooper too. Still working as much as he can, trying to help out w/the kids wherever he can. I am now needing to do all the things that were always his responsibility - shoveling snow, taking the trash, laundry, etc. - along w/all my own stuff. Phew! It's a lot, and gets overwhelming. But I am trying to stay as positive & supportive as I can.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Bless your heart, Max! I feel your pain, although not even close to what you're going through. DH has been having stomach issues for about 4 months now, he has had any and every test done, with no answers. So he basically feels sick 24/7. It sucks because he is the positive, easy going one in the family, so when he is down and out, it affects all of us. Thankfully he does have good days too, so it's not like this ALL the time, lol.









I am 100% in Spring cleaning mode! I have my list of what needs to be done in every room of the house so I can do a little bit everyday. Brad and I completely cleaned out our 4th level, which is unfinished. It is basically our "junk room", so we went through every box and put everything into labeled bins, made half the room a storage area, and the other half my craft area. We had some leftover carpet that we laid down, and hooked up an old TV in there too.







It's SO nice to finally have that room organized, this is stuff that we have accumulated in our almost 12 years of marriage!! Yikes!! Along with junk came some mice too, ugh







We have caught 5 in the last few weeks, DH thinks that a pregnant mouse got in and had her babies, as 4 of them were small, but one was fairly large. I am sooooo not used to this, being a city girl that has never had a mouse in the house before!

Anyway, sorry to ramble, hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Ai! I fell and at least sprained my ankle yesterday. DD was in her mei tei wrap at the time and was totally fine. She didn't even cry (I did). I was in a parking garage and two very sweet men helped me get up, walked me to my car, gave me $2 to make sure I could get out of the cash-only garage (I had enough for 1 hour but thought I was over it because of the fall). Then I had to drive an hour to get home (and this is my right ankle, of course). Thankfully, the boys were NOT with us, and thankfully, DH was home by the time we got home. I don't think I could have made it into the house at that point, definitely not with DD. I am home alone w/all three kids today which is going . . . okay . . . so far. I have my ankle splinted and wrapped so I can hobble with a stick to the bathroom, etc., and DS1 is almost 6 and quite capable of moving DD around, fetching me things, etc. Only 5 more hours to go till DH gets home!

I am trying to decide whether to go to urgent care this afternoon and get an x-ray. We have health ins but it's a high-deductible plan so it will cost us if I do. And, as long as I don't move, it doesn't feel too bad. But . . . I guess I will see how I'm feeling by this afternoon.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Mamabeakley, I hope your ankle feels better soon!

Sydnee, I hear you on spring cleaning! Wanna come help me over here when your done?

We have a snow tubing birthday party for ds today. Wish me luck! Me, 10 kids, and no dh!!!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

My ankle is broken :-(

I am so tired right now I just want to cry.

I know I will feel better tomorrow, though.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Mamabeakley, I'm so sorry! DH broke his foot a few months ago and he was miserable until he got one of these. He hated wearing it, but it made a world of difference--he was able to go about his regular day for the most part without excrutiating pain. Do you have something like that? Or a cast or something? It sounds like a splint isn't going to cut it, is it?

Max, how did the party go? We were at a party with sledding last week and it was SO much fun. Do you even have enough snow? Or did you get some with the storm last week that was supposed to give us 8 inches and ended up missing Maine almost entirely? (I was really disappointed. We are mostly melted. The ground is soft and is starting to smell like earth again. This isn't supposed to happen for at least another month!







) How was yout dh's visit with the surgeon?

Sydnee, I know how nice it is to have a crafty space of your own--enjoy it! I find the hardest part is keeping it tidy since I don't use it that often. So piles of clothes and toys that need mending, works-in-progress, random bits of fabric, paper, ribbon, etc, end up all over my table and chair. The whole idea is to have a space ready to go when the crafty urge hits!

I'm looking at a late night (again!) since I am not at all ready to go back to school Monday after a week off. I know I'll pull it off, but I'm kicking myself for not pacing out the work I needed to do this week.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Mamabeakley, I'm sorry to hear about your foot. Take good care mama & get lots of rest.

Amy, the party was at a mini-mountain/"ski resort" place. They have a special snow tubing park. It turned out well. The kids all had fun & were great. Ds was happy and I am relieved that it is over. Dh's appointment w/the surgeon got rescheduled (by them) and they cannot see him for another month! I feel so badly for him. I wish I could just fix it somehow. Our weather sounds pretty similar to yours. Yesterday actually felt like the start of spring - the birds were singing, the sun was shining, I took the pup for a nice long walk. And I am soooooooo ready for spring!! Good luck w/the first day of school after vacation.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Mamabeakley- Oh no







I hope it heals quickly, I can only imagine how frustrating that must be now.

Max- What a fun party! I have to get busy planning Rachel's, her birthday is the 14th of March, and we are in Mexico that week before. She wants a birthday party at the Humane Society.









ecoteat- You are so right, I have an office that has always been the go to for everything so we will see how clean the 4th level stays, lol!

The kids stayed overnight at my Moms as DH and I went to the Mn Gopher Men's Basketball game. Very fun, and they kicked Indiana's booty! We drove down with 3 other couples and they ended up staying here until 1 am, I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Super fun people!


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Mamas!! I've missed you! I am so glad to see so many of the same faces!! We moved back to Texas in June. I am now a L&D nurse, and a certified lactation counselor and work for our lactation office also. We are living with my parents, which is actually working out great. Of course there are the normal annoynaces, but overall it's been wonderful. Clara is so fun right now, she is in 3 day a week preschool for half a day, she also loves that! We are still having potty training issues due to all the regressions, it is driving me absolutely crazy! She was completely potty trained before at 2!!! She is trying to learn how to read, and we are also trying to figure out weather or not we will homeschool. Anna is 15 months old and so much fun! She is so different than Clara! Well I'm hoping to be on a little more since I've missed y'all so much!


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

MamaBeakley, so sorry about your ankle!! Sending you love!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Welcome back Catherine! So good to hear from you. I'm glad things are going so well for you in Tx. Congrats on your new job & your lactation counselor certification. They are very lucky to have you!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TxMominCT* 
Hi Mamas!! I've missed you!

We missed you too! So nice to hear from you. I'm glad you made it back to Texas--time to change your username!

I enjoyed my vacation week so much, but it feels REALLY good to get back into the school routine. I miss my kids over breaks! Phoebe was excited about preschool today too, but it knocked her out. She came home and slept for three hours before we finally woke her up and she's been groggy ever since.


----------



## kgianforti (May 22, 2009)

Cool! I just found this thread!
My dd is a 5/16/06 baby!
So, hello and I hope this thread keeps rolling!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome, kgianforti! My dd is just one day older than yours. We've been keeping threads going for 4 years now (WOW! I've "known" some of you a pretty long time!), so we'll surely stay at it. We love hearing from new May Mamas! Tell us about yourself. Do you have any other kids? Am I the only one here now with an only?


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi mamas!! Welcome to our new mamas, this is an amazing group of ladies!! I was wondering if any of you have made any school decisions, I really want to homeschool but I will be working at least part time probably full time! Clara loves preschool, but I think she is pretty gifted and school might get boring. DH and his siblings did not do well in public schools. Any ideas? What are y'all doing?


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello May Mamas.

Welcome kgianforti. Our dds share the same b'day.

Catherine, we go the public school route. I have found both a fabulous co-op preschool and an amazing charter elementary school. I feel like the uniqueness of these schools really helps me to feel comfortable w/their school & home environments meshing. If I only had one or two kids, I would seriously consider homeschooling. But w/4, I truly do not think I could meet all their needs. So far, I've been very happy w/their school experiences. Although, at some point we do have a family goal of homeschooling for a year and going on a cross country RV trip!


----------



## kgianforti (May 22, 2009)

Hi - sorry my message was short but my house was a bit crazy at the time!

I have two dds - my 5/06 girl and my 15 month old. We also homeschool and plan on continuing for as long as we can! My girls keep me very busy, I do have to say that!

Glad to find this board!!

ecoteat - haven't I seen you on the Parenting The Gifted Child board??


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgianforti* 
ecoteat - haven't I seen you on the Parenting The Gifted Child board??

I poke my head in there from time to time. Which connects to Kathryn's question (or is it Catherine? I can't remember now.)...

We'll probably have Phoebe go to public K. She's at a Waldorf-inspired preschool and LOVES it. I fell in love with the local K-8 Waldorf school years ago and always imagined the possibility of being a parent there, but I don't think it's the best fit for dd. I think she'd really get a lot out of it, but the pace for how literacy is taught would probably frustrate and/or annoy her, if she's anything like dh and I were in school. So she'll probably go to the school I teach at. Our K isn't perfect, but the teacher truly adores all of her students and is excellent at academic differentiation. She's not the most creative teacher out there, but if Phoebe doesn't want her paper cut-out snowman craft to look like everyone else's, I'm sure it won't! Having my school as an option is a perk of teaching there since we don't live in that town. My town's school isn't really a consideration. They have been struggling in the past few years and I haven't heard a single positive thing about their K teacher.

We are on the fringes of a major rainstorm. DH is driving through the worst of it to get home from Boston as I speak. I just filled buckets of water, got firewood ready, and made sure the dishes were clean before the power inevitably goes out.

Max, a cross country road trip?! That sounds amazing. I've always dreamed of doing that. We are waffling about going to a weekend music festival this summer right here in Maine because we are nervous about how it would work for us--and we only have ONE kid! We are such wimps sometimes.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello, new friends & old . . .

I am having a really hard time functioning with a broken ankle. We've asked for (and are getting) help from family & friends. But it's just really hard.

Okay, end of whine. We home/unschool. DH & I were both homeschooled up until we went away to college, so it's the normal thing for us. DS1 is "official" but DS2 (my May baby) doesn't have to be registered for another year & a half. And, DS1 is a strong-willed, stubborn, self-directed person so we're not attempting much parent-directed instruction. Basically, we observe what he's doing and how it fits into educational categories. I blog about it so I'll have a record of his "schoolwork" to show for his portfolio review. He's obviously teaching himself to read & write, and is interested in math & math concepts. He's athletic & fascinated by science. He loves to draw. I think we're good for Kindergarten!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Well ladies, one week until our trip to Mexico!! I am super excited, and super NERVOUS!!! I cannot wait to have a week of relaxation with my hubs and some great friends







But, I am so nervous about leaving my kids. They will be with all three sets of Grandparents, so I think that will be a good variety for them. I made up paper bags for them to open each day we are gone. I filled them with little things like coloring books, markers, gum, and little notes.

kgianforti- Welcome to our little group!!!! I love coming here knowing that the other ladies are going through the same things we are!!

TxmominCt- Welcome back, Kathryn!!!! So good to see you back here







We public school here, our system is AMAZING! We got a brand new school last year, and the teachers are awesome. I love the idea of homeschooling, but it doesn't work for me doing daycare, we would never be able to go anywhere during the day.

Max- An RV trip sounds awesome!!

ecoteat- Stay safe in the storm!

I have a packed weekend, tomorrow morning I have a hair appt, then a meeting for LLL, then over to one of my girlfriends for the night, as all us girls are getting pedicures for the trip and going out for supper. The guys and kids are all staying at our house and taking the kids out for lunch and to the local sledding hill!


----------



## kgianforti (May 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TxMominCT* 
Hi mamas!! Welcome to our new mamas, this is an amazing group of ladies!! I was wondering if any of you have made any school decisions, I really want to homeschool but I will be working at least part time probably full time! Clara loves preschool, but I think she is pretty gifted and school might get boring. DH and his siblings did not do well in public schools. Any ideas? What are y'all doing?

I "accidentally" started homeschooling last year. We do a relaxed, child-led sort of thing. I asked my big girl what she was interested in learning and got resources based on that - "math, science and arts" (craft projects). She loves workbooks a lot! Sometimes I feel like all that I'm doing is getting more workbooks for her to tear through - especially in math!

I admit I like curriculum and I like my hand held. So that is what we are doing since she is very bright (I suspect moderately gifted - nothing off the charts or anything but noticeable to other people). I plan to start her this fall as a "Kindergartner". I am using her age for her grade level since I am in a strict state that requires reporting.

Right now, she pulled out her pattern blocks and is making patterns. She is a pattern-lover too and sees patterns all over the place!

We also read A LOT!! I just ordered a bunch of books from Amazon and she chose to start the Ralph S Mouse books for a read aloud.

Even though I say "relaxed", I am always exhausted by the end of the day!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Re schooling: I really, really want to send Orion to the local Montressori charter school. It's K-8, 20 kids per "class", multi-age classrooms, community-oriented, and supposed to be wicked awesome. However, to attend any of the good schools, your child must be entered in a lottery...so here's hoping, we'll just sign him up for every magnet and charter school in town. Gotta win one of 'em, right?


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

hi, would it be OK if i read and chat with you? we are officially nine days too early to be May 2006, but i have always looked for April 2006 threads, and never found any. my DD started preschool in January and loves it. i was going to wait until she was four, but we had a new baby in September, and since then it's been harder for me to find the time for as many enrichments in her life. she loves her baby brother, and all is well... even as she is a super high energy kid, wearing her mom out completely!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kathryn, great to hear from you! And welcome to the new mamas. This is an amazing group-- they've been a lifeline for me for more than three years now!

We're doing ok here. DS1 had bronchitis last week, which was scary. He also has been having sleep apnea when he's sick (which seems to be pretty much all the time this winter) and his ped was extremely concerned. He told us it was one of the few reasons to consider getting his adenoids removed. We need to make and appointment with an ENT specialist soon to get him checked out. So that's been fun, with a newborn and c-section recovery on top!!

DS2 is doing well. He caught the cold I had and we had a snuffly, snorty few days. Newborns scare the crap out of me, to be honest. Every time he coughed I would go to a dark, scary place! I can hardly wait for toddlerhood, lol!

Mamabeakley, so sorry to hear about your ankle. I hope you feel better soon and that this time passes quickly for you.

Sydnee, I always love to hear about your life! It sounds like you have such an amazing community of friends and family around you.

Max, how's your DH doing? I'm sorry to hear his back is giving him so many problems.

Re: schooling, DS goes to the local public school. There's a Waldorf school in our town that we considered, but between tuition and the bus-ride to get there it just didn't work out. I'm pretty pleased with his school, though it isn't perfect. One of the major pet peeves I have is the emphasis on conformity in artistic stuff. Now when DS1 draws something and messes up, he gets mad at himself.







Sadly, that's pretty rampant in French culture, and it also exists at the Waldorf school. I do wish we had a Montessori nearby....

There's sun today! We have a playdate at the park planned for this afternoon. What a nice change of pace!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Yay for sun!

I'm hanging in there. I am now "allowed" to put some weight on my ankle - but it doesn't feel like a good idea to me yet








!

Thinking of you all . . .


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Phoebe woke up this morning at 5:30 in a puddle of vomit. It has been a pretty pukey day--she can't keep anything down. Thankfully I don't think there is anything in her stomach as she's asleep right now, so hopefully we'll be puke-free at least until after breakfast. Poor thing.







She said (between dry heaves) "I wish I could be sick with no one else in the house." When I asked why, she said "so my germs don't make anyone else throw up." She is so sweet.







Off to bed--I'm not expecting an uninterrupted night of sleep, so I shouldn't stay up too late! I'll catch up with everyone later.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi all. Sorry to hear about all the sicknesses. Mary & Amy I hope your little ones are feeling better very soon. Mamabeakley, I hope that ankle heals soon for you too!

Welcome ElliesMomma. We won't hold those 9 days against you.









Status quo here - regular winter allergies/colds going 'round. Dh's back is still in a bad way, but some progress is being made w/PT. We are sooooooooooo looking forward to spring. I set up the spring/Easter decorations, so now it's gotta come, right?

Have a great day all.







:


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Well Phoebe woke up this morning yelling "MAMA! I'm not sick anymore!" and then was PISSED that I wouldn't let her eat everything in sight like a vaccuum. But she did have some cereal, a scone, and some milk about an hour ago and is happily reading to MIL on the couch with no signs of nausea. So I'm thinking this 24 bug has run its course. Thank goodness.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Hi mamas! I figured I would post one last time before our trip to Mexico! We leave at 9 am Saturday morning. I am sooooo excited and nervous!







I cannot imagine 7 days doing nothing but sunbathing and reading, lol!

Mary- I hope everyone is feeling better soon! How are YOU feeling? Hugs to you









ecoteat- I'm so glad Phoebe is feeling better! Knock on wood, but we've been lucky so far, and that's all I'm gonna say, lol.

max- Hope you all are feeling better too, nothing worse than seasonal allergies, ugh. And I also hope your DH's back is better. Is he able to work?

Mamabeakley- I'm glad you are able to bear some weight on your ankle, I can only imagine how frustrating that would be. Hugs!

Elliesmomma- Welcome!

Well, wish us luck. I have to finish packing and getting things ready around the house, busy busy!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

*Elliesmomma & kgianforti* -- Welcome to the thread! Like *ecoteat* said, it's been 4 years! I hope it lasts for awhile to come









*Sydnee-*-woohoo! Have lots and lots of fun!

*Txmom*--I hope you enjoy being a lactation consultant. My mom has been one for over 20 years and it seems very fulfilling.

*max*--Wow! That sounds really exciting! Will you hit up every state? If you go to VT, I know all the best places to go in the southeastern & northern parts of the state (it's where I grew up/went to college)...and don't let anyone tell you to go during foliage, because there are too many tourists "leaf peepers" then (besides, the foliage is just as beautiful in other states with maples...







).

*Mamab*--I hope you feel better soon. Being laid up is no fun unless someone is waiting on you hand and foot...and even then it gets boring (at least for me).
*
ecoteat*--I'm glad Phoebe is feeling better.

Doing ok here. Orion isn't sick anymore...but now the little one has it. And you can't give cough strips to a 14m old, but it's really torture listening to him cough.







I'm so glad I'm still bf'ing. You know, I never thought I would still be breastfeeding--and tandem nursing!--but I've had to eat my words. It's happened...I'm turning into my mother (eek! well just in that regard). I nursed til I was 5...now Orion is 4 and still nursing. Now I just have to become a lactation consultant and a lamaze teacher and I really *will* be my mother







-- that's not gonna happen! (Although I'd like to become a doula at some point) Alright enough of me talking about my mother.

This summer we are building our new house -- yay!







I'm getting a craft/office room and a *washer*! The only thing I'm sad about is the fact that dp wants to build it on my "sacred grove"...I guess it's ok, as long as he doesn't cut down the aspens I love too. He already cut down the birch & willow circle in the front of the house because it was annoying to drive around, but I really miss it. It just seems so empty out there now...at least I'm not backing into trees anymore (I guess I could have learned to back up better). He wants to cut down the willow tree in front of the house cause it's covered in lichen even though it's still alive...I love that tree.







Ok enough whining!

Is anyone gardening this year with the kids?


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey all!

Just popping in to say that Mamacatsbaby just had her second baby late February! Another boy!

Sydnee: have a GREAT time, mama, and safe travels!

Ecoteat: glad that the bug has gone. Big knock on wood here, too, but we haven't had a stomach bug yet this winter. (Am now praying I didn't just jinx myself!!)

Max: thinking of you, hope everything is ok at your house.

Alaskaberry, I hate it when people cut down trees, I feel your pain. I would be very, very sad to sacrifice my favorite trees. As for gardening, aside from our terrace garden (which is mostly geraniums, I'm hoping to grow some herbs though this summer) not much gardening goes on. We do have a tiny garden on the other side of the apartment, but it's full of hydrangea bushes that need very little intervention.

It was my birthday on Thursday, we had a nice day. DH is a wonderful husband, but not so great on the organizing birthdays front. (Or organizing anniversaries, Christmas gifts or anything at all like that.) But I did get a delicious cake, a nap by myself, and my gift will be a trip to the garden supply store to get some pansies and other flowers for the terrace once it warms up a bit.

Speaking of warming up, it was feeling pretty spring-like last week, but today we're hovering around 0 again this morning (0 celsius, that is). Hope everyone is well.


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

MamaBeakley, So sorry your ankle is still not doing well!

Syndee I hope you are having tons of fun!!!

Marylizah- Happy Birthday









Alaskaberry congrats on the new house! It sounds great, my SIL just moved up to Alaska, she will be there working as a nurse practitioner for 3 months!

Elliesmomma & kgianforti Welcome!!!

ecoteat-hope the storm wasn't too bad

Thanks for all the schooling advice! I can't wait to really start teaching Clara, I think it will be fun, but I am nervous! Lots of work next few days, hope you are all having a great week! Clara wanted to send a message with stickers!














































































:jo y


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, ladies!

I have had so much help from family & friends, and I've even got an auntie here today playing with DD while I work (DS1 & 2 are at MIL/FIL's house). I should be out of my cast in another week, and it's starting to hurt a lot less.

I am really sad though, that my MIL & FIL are selling their house (this month) and potentially moving cross country. We've been really close to them for the past 6 years - it's going to be a huge change, and necessitate some huge changes in our lives . . .

TxMom, I like Clara's "Stickers"!

Mary, I like that you got a nap









Alaskaberry, I can't bring myself to cause the cutting down of trees, either. We have a huge sweet gum in our yard that is a menace in all sorts of ways and ought to come down . . . I just can't do it.


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Mamas!









I so rarely check in on MDC anymore but when I do i always look for you guys!!

I will say that i am SO GLAD to be almost done with age 3 !! It was a very hard year of us and I am praying that 4 will be smoother!









Lucas is doing great!! He loves numbers and letters he can multiple and subtract small numbers and reads sight words!! The other day I told him to hold on one min and he said "but thats a 60 seconds!" of course this was said in a whiny voice and followed by a tantrum









Anyone else homeschooling? (Sorry I didn't read the whole thread as its way past my bedtime but I will try to come back later and read it!)

Take Care!

-Jackie and Lucas 5/3/06


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello May Mamas!I haven't been on in a few days. Just been super busy w/all going on here. Dh's back is still in a bad way. He sees the surgeon in a little over a week. We are really hoping he has something to offer, as nothing else is helping. It is so hard to see him in so much pain. He is still working. He works mainly out of our home, so he can lay down, move around as needed. I have been a bit overwhelmed w/all the worry & added responsibilities I now have. Plus dd(6) has been super ill w/a chronic sinus infection and is up coughing for most of the night. I have decided to simply prioritize taking care of the kids and making nice meals. Anything else I can fit in is a bonus. We really don't have anyone to help right now, so that's been tough too.

On to you all! Ducky, good to hear from you!! What a smart little guy you have. Are you still doing your WAH business? I always loved looking at all your beautiful handmade things.

Mamabeakley, I am so glad you are getting so much help & support. That's sad that your inlaws are sellling their house. I can tell how close you are to them. I hope it works out that you can still maintain a close relationship w/them.

TxMominTX (there's your new name -







!) You will be a wonderful homeschooling mama! Your LOs are very lucky.









MaryLizah, Happy Belated birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day. How are the babes doing these days? And how is your c- recovery going? I hope you are well.

Alaskaberry, yay for the new house! That sounds exciting. Will your dp be building it himself? I'm sorry you'll be losing some of your special trees though. I can tell how important that is to you.

Sydnee, I hope you are having the very best, most relaxing & rejuvinating vacation ever!I can't wait to hear all about it.

Amy, how'd you make out w/that rain storm? It sounds like it was going to be a doozy. I hope dh made it home safe & sound. Is everyone well in your home? No more stomach bugs?

We are visiting another new church this weekend. Things didn't work out well at the Unitarian Church. It just wasn't a good fit. Dh would like to be involved now, which is a really nice thing. The kids are excited about it. We're looking for something more Christian focused. We visited an Episcopalian Church and we are checking out a Congregational Church tomorrow.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Our last storm was CRAZY. There were 95 mph winds on the coast. We are a few miles inland and got winds about 75 mph. We only lost power for a few hours, but other people were out for days, including my school. So there's another day to make up in June! This Wednesday was the worst day I've ever had teaching. I had to break up a fight, and I'm so emotionally invested in these kids that I've been teaching for 6 years now that it totally broke my heart to watch one kid completely fall apart and not be able to do a damn thing to help him. I haven't seen him since he was hauled off by the principal and I'm a little nervous about how Monday will go for him (and me!). But Thursday was my birthday and that was nice. Dh got me a serger and I can't wait to start using it.

Jackie, how nice to hear from you! Phoebe is starting to read a few words too and it is so cute.

Mama Beakley, I'm glad to hear that you are getting closer to being healed. What a hassle! It's great that you have plenty of helpers around you.

Max, good luck finding the right church. I'm glad you are moving on--it sounded like the other church was causing more grief than it was worth a while ago.

Phoebe, when we were prepping our land to build a driveway and cabin years ago, it was pretty funny at first how every tree dh would cut down I'd ask, "but do you really have to cut down that one?!" And he'd laugh at me because he knew that if we didn't cut that one down we wouldn't be able to drive a car to the building site. When we finished all the clearing we needed to do at the time, one day we were hanging out around the cabin and saw a bald eagle perch on the top of the one big tree we left in the middle of the small clearing. I assumed he was probably pissed that we cut down so many of the trees there.

Happy belated birthday, Mary!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, everyone!

ONE MORE DAY in my cast! Crossing my fingers that's true, anyway. You know, I just want to point out that while I, too, am glad I have had lots of help, I did have to explicitly ask for it and it was REALLY HARD for me to do. I don't LIKE asking for help. I think I'm supposed to be learning some kind of lesson about asking for help from this whole thing, but I'm not sure exactly what.

Amy, I hope your student is doing & feeling better this week. That sounds like a really rough situation.

Max, good luck with your church search. I'm sorry the one you were at didn't work - I remember you talking about their relentless pursuit of volunteers - it always makes me cringe when I hear stuff like that! It sounds like involvement at a level you can be comfortable with is really important to all of you so I hope you find the right place for you all soon!

Good to see you, Jackie! We home/unschool. Have I told you guys about our blogs? I decided to keep blogs for each kid to make portfolio creation easier (we have to have a portfolio review 2x/year). DS1 who is 6 is "official" this year, while my May baby, DS2 doesn't have to be official but of course wanted his own blog if his big brother was going to have one. Anyway, they're here and here if you're curious.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Mamabeakley, I completely understand where you are coming from w/asking for help. I stuggle w/this too, in a big way. I very rarely come right out & ask for help, unless I am desperate. For example, my inlaws called & asked if we needed any help shoveling snow. (We did.) But I got the vibe from her tone that they'd rather not do it, so I said no. I wished she had just said, "We know you can't shovel the snow, so we are going to come over & do it." Then I would have completely accepted the help. She also often says, "Just let us know if there is anything we can do..." But often when I have asked in the past I've been rejected, which _really_ upsets me, since it's so hard for me to ask. So now I just don't ask. Really, the only things I'll ask for is help watching the kids if there is something important we have to do. It would be soooooooo helpful if they could bring a meal over, or help w/yardwork and household things, but I just don't feel comfortable asking, like I _should be able_ to do those things. So Mamabeakley when you said you had lots of help, I think I was feeling really glad for you bc I know how hard it is to go it alone.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Also, thanks all for the support about finding a new church. I wanted to let you know we had a really nice experience at the congregational church yesterday. The kids loved their church school & dh & I really enjoyed the service. We met up w/a neighborhood family & a preschool family we know, as well as a couple of other acquaintances. We are going to give this one a try, but this time I am taking it _slowly_.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

One of the really lovely things about my community is how we very consciously make time to gather and really talk. Last time all the women got together for a fire in one friend's tipi, we talked a lot about reaching out to each other and helping each other. I think we have an extremely connected circle of friends, but even still it is hard to ask for help. I'll be going to a friend's blessingway in a couple weeks, and someone will start the food chain then. The newly growing family will have people bringing them food for at least a month. We organize work parties and try to coordinate gardening, building, sewing, and canning efforts. Yet we still feel like we are doing everything ourselves and that it is the expectation to be able to manage everything alone. It's a tough cultural message to shake.

Mamabeakley, are you cast-free?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I am cast free. It's kind of scary feeling, really. I think it's more my tendons/bruises that feel that way than the bone, though. I am in a walking "boot" which is kind of a strap-on velcro & neoprene thingy, and I'm supposed to be "weaning" myself off of the crutches this week. So far, I do NOT like trying to take a step without the crutches, but it is WAY more comfortable to take little steps with them than it was in the cast.

Glad you had a good church experience, Max!

We are getting a piano - MIL/FIL are moving everything out of their house & we get the piano! Now, how to fit it in our extremely small house . . .


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Hi mamas!! We are back from vacation!! It was A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.







Truly, truly amazing! We went to Playa Del Carmen in Mexico and had the time of our life. The resort was incredible, staff was amazing and the food phenomenal! Really, I could go on and on, but I won't, lol. One of the excursions we did was a combo of snorkeling in a cenote (underground water "hole") rapelling off a 70 foot tower, and ziplining. Needless to say, I conquered many fears.







The girls did great, they had a ton of fun with all of their Grandparents. As much fun as we had, I am soooo happy to be home. I feel renewed, refreshed and ready to tackle on the everday stresses. Although I patiently waited for someone to bring me coffee yesterday morning, until I realized I am home and not in paradise, lol!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Yay for no cast Mamabeakley! Take it slow though friend. No need to rush things.

And yay for a great vacation Sydnee!! That sounds truly amazing. I'm glad you had such a nice time.

Amy, your group of friends sound so amazing. I would love to have a social network like that around here.

I just had a nice one hour telephone conversation w/my best friend. (Not sure how I got through an hour on the phone w/out any interruptions. I think the universe knew I needed it!!) She lives an hour away, so we don't see each other nearly enough. Her dh has been through a similar injury experience as mine, so she was a huge support.

And it feels like spring here! That sure lifts my spirits.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

nak

hey ladies! sorry to drive by post







, got a lot goin on here







. bbl to chek yall out


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

MCB! Congratulations on your second baby!!! Can't wait to hear all about it & how you've been.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

MCB, we'll take a drive by! Looking forward to hearing more from you.

Sydnee, I am insanely jealous. That trip sounds fabulous.

Mamabeakley, hooray for increased mobility! DH had one of those boots when he broke his foot this summer. The incompetant dr. said it wasn't broken--just take it easy for a few days. After a week of terrible pain he saw a different dr. who got him a boot. He was amazed at how much better the boot made his foot feel and how he could get around with it pretty well.

DH's birthday is next month and I want to get him a kayak. There's one locally for sale for cheap, but it's not exactly the perfect type. I can't decide if I should just get it because it's a good $100 less than anything else I'd find or spend more and get one that I know would work well on the ocean. I really don't know that much about kayaks, so I'm a little overwhelmed by all the choices! The Old Town factory store is about an hour away and they are having their big spring scratch and dent sale in a few weeks, so maybe I'll just hold out for that. Does anyone else kayak? What are your preferences?


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

:l ove























HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to mamacatsbaby I was able to find you all and I am stopping in to say a HUGE HELLO! I hope everyone is doing well and hugs to those with sick loved ones, may they get better very soon!

I have thought of my May 06 mamas SO many times, you guys dont even know! Next month marks the anniversary of the most difficult time in my life, and the May 06 mamas were so sweet and helpful and were there for me, I will never forget it.

I have not been posting on MDC all this time, although I lurked occasionally. My March 07 rainbow Luca had all of my attention-and wow does she require a lot of it!

Anyway, HELLO to all of you!!! And please check out my signature


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

ILoveMySophie, so good to hear from you!! It's like a family reunion here! Congratulations on your pregnancy. I hope you & your family are doing well. I think of you often. You were my best online shopping buddy.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey MCB and ILMS!!!! Great to see you two on the thread!!!! ILMS, huge congrats on the pregnancy!!

The "asking for help" issue has been a big one here, too. I had a little bit of a breakdown this weekend when DH told me he couldn't watch DS1 while I went to my pp check-up, and I realized there was NO ONE else I could ask. Very lonely feeling.

We got through that, (DH was able to watch DS1 after all) and then Monday night we realized DS2 had a very, very high fever (39.7 C). We went to the pediatric ER and he was admitted. They took blood, urine and even talked about doing a spinal tap, which THANK GOD they didn't have to do. It turns out he has a urinary tract infection and we were released from the hospital today. We have to go back every day for IV antibiotics for the next week. And I get home today to realize that DS1 is also sick... Am so tired of sickness!!

And I would love to write more but DS1 is home from school and needs a snack... Love to all the May Mamas!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh Mary, that sounds so scary! I'm glad ds2 is OK and I hope ds1 feels better soon. That must have been horrible for you mama. Big hugs to your whole family.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Marylizah- Oh mama, many hugs to you! I hope little one is feeling better and that DS1 gets over whatever he has. Keeping you in my prayers!

Max- It feels like spring here too, and boy oh boy does that change my mood!!! I am lovin this!









IlovemySophie- SOOOO nice to see you back, and congrats on your pregnancy!!!









MCB- I have missed you! Congrats on your new little bundle, hope to hear more from you!!!

ecoteat- Hope you fin the right kayake for your DH! We could go kayaking in the ocean, but I couldn't even bear the thought of it with how big some of the waves were, lol.

Mamabeakely- YAY for the no cast!!! Hope it is going well!!

Well, my first week back from vacation has gone very well, lol. Although I am missing someone bringing me drinks and coffee, lol. I added a new profile pic from Mexico, *sigh*....


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Great to see some long-time-no-sees, MCB & ILMS! Congratulations!

Sydnee, I'm glad your vacation was fun!

Mary, I'm glad DS2 is doing okay. Hope you get a break from the sickies soon!

I can *almost* walk without the crutches. I can definitely envision that I'll be able to by early next week. Yay!

We also got our tax refund so have today paid off all our cc debt and have a little in a savings account . . . well, until we have to start paying bills for my broken ankle or one of our cars breaks. But it's a good feeling.

I'm going to be really glad when it's next week. DH's parents have to be out of their huge house they've lived in for 20 years, I am working all day Saturday, chaperoning an overnight (with DD along) at a church, and working Sunday morning, and DH's parents & youngest brother are coming to stay at our house for three days starting Sunday night. DS1 pretty much doesn't want to do ANYTHING other than build spaceships with legos and play video games. DS2 is going a little frantic trying to get somebody, anybody's attention. And DD learned to crawl this week and is very separation-anxiety-ish as a result and is either having a growth spurt or teething cause she wants to nurse continuously (for her).

But none of this is bad, just overwhelming. This too shall pass. Hope you all have a more relaxing weekend than I'm anticipating!


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

hey beautiful may mamas!







i think of u often and hope to keep up with this thred now. things r so nutty! im in school (made the dean's list last semestr, yay!), taking care of the boys , we recently moved, lots of othr stuf goin on but i'v only got the t1h goin here









much love and healing to all who r sick . so jealous of sydnee's vacation







. sounds awesom! want to write mor but babe needs to b chnged n this plce looks like a tragedy







. so in love with ds2 tho!







ear

bbs!

nak


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

so nice to see you mamas too!!!! Still cannot believe how time flies!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey mamas. So nice to "see your faces" MCB & ILMS here again.









Mamabeakley, how's your week going? I hope it's not too stressful.

Sydnee, you look so happy & just glowing in your new picture. I am so glad that your vacation went so well.

Mary, how are the boys? I hope everyone is feeling better.

Amy, did you make a decision on the kayak? My dh used to kayak a bit. We have an ocean kayak. If you want me to get his opinion on your purchase, just let me know.

Speaking of dh, he met w/the surgeon yesterday. He is scheduled for surgery April 13th. We are both pretty nervous about it. (Other than my c-section we've never had any experience w/surgery.) But at this point, I just want to get it done & over with and have him feeling bettter. It has been a long road!


----------



## kgianforti (May 22, 2009)

Anyone thinking about birthday parties yet? May will be here faster than we know it!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Max, I'd be really nervous about surgery too. But I know he's tried other things first without relief, so I'm sure it will work out fine. What a scary ordeal to have to go through, though.

I need some advice--a friend of mine and her 2 teenage kids were completely blindsided yesterday by her husband announcing that he is filing for divorce. My heart is breaking for her and I can't get her out of my mind. I want to help her, but I have no idea what she needs right now. I'm going to write her a nice note letting her know I'm here to help and that I'm thinking of her and to reassure her that she is not a bad person for this (I know she is feeling that way). But what else can I do?

kgianforti, I have been starting to toss some birthday ideas around, but nothing tnagible quite yet. My parents will be visiting for the occasion, so there will be some sort of party, probably outside. One year we watched a movie outside projected on the side of the house, which was great fun. If the weather and bugs are conducive to that we'll probably do it again.

MCB, what are you studying? Congrats on Dean's list!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmm, birthday parties! Orion and I share the same birthday, although I think this is the last year we will be doing a bbq. I want to have it at the park this year, that way we won't have 20 kids running all over the yard--they can play in the swamp.







Oh joy. (The park has a swamp behind it and of course it's not completely fenced off--ok for the older kids, but you do worry a bit about the littler ones figuring it out.) The only problem is dp... sigh. Last year he was all "I don't want my friends getting drunk at the park", but it's such a great place for kid-friendly parties!

Orion is finally potty-learning, but when daddy came home he regressed, now he won't go off the porch at all just in his diaper. Every time DP comes home he thunders on about how Orion needs *discipline* and is *disrespecting* him and is too loud/too active/etc. I just let Orion be...maybe he is not the quietest, or most perfectly behaved, but he isn't rotten or anything...he's just a little kid. Me, I just let him be himself, if he wants to sing at the top of his lungs he's not hurting anyone, a quick reminder to use an inside voice not a hand smacking will do it. Sorry to dump this here, I am just really frustrated.

ecoteat--I don't know what you can do. Just be there for her.

sydnee, I'm glad your trip went so well!

max, I hope your new church is a good fit. It's important to find a good community.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

We had DS2's b-day party at the park last year and it was so lovely - perfect weather, free to us, lots of fun, lots of room . . . this year DS1 didn't have a party but instead got a "fancier" present (and b-day cake & ice-cream with his cousins). I think DS2 wants a party, but we'll see.

Ecoteat, I remember from my parents' separation that my mother felt really awkward with people who seemed to think they needed to "take sides" . . . maybe a concrete thing to do would be to invite them all to a concert or picnic or something - something fun they might not otherwise feel up to organizing for themselves . . ..

Max, I hope the surgery goes well.

I am WALKING! It took about a week to get used to the walking boot but now I can carry DD and fetch & cary things & it's SO exciting to be able to get up & DO things!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Amy, I'm sorry to hear about your friend's dh leaving. I think you are doing the right thing reaching out to her w/a note. I would just keep reaching out to her regularly, maybe invite her out for coffee, call to chat, that kind of thing. She is going to appreciate all your support.

As for party ideas, LO has been requesting a "Labybug Party", which means a family party w/lots of ladybug parphenalia around. We'll have a cake w/a ladybug on it, play pin the spots on the ladybug, etc. The fun thing about this is the big kids will love it too & help make the games, favors, decorations. We just do family parties at home (us and grandparents) until the kids reach school age. Then we incorporate "friend parties" too. (A tradition sometimes I wish I never started!!!)

Gotta run.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

t1h

max, wht is ur dh having surgery for? wishing him a speedy recovery whtevr it may be.

ecoteat, yeah, just let ur frind kno ur there for he r whenevr she needs u. at leadt thts wht i wud do. im sur she's processing a lot n to hav a good frind to lean on is irreplacabl.

oh, n im doin prereqs for nursing school. looking forward to becoming a cnm









mamabeakly, glad ur up n about!

alaskaberry, ur dh really ticks me off







. he needs to be cool.

on parties: not sur whats up wit parties yet

gotta run for now!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy Sunday May Mamas!







: We are having the nicest day. We've gotten into a new routine where we go to church (really liking our new church), then out for breakfast. When we got home I made beef stew in the crockpot and fresh bread in the bread maker. (Just pulled the bread maker out of the attic, unused for 10 years, and loving it!) And our neighbor, also a member of the new church, surprised us w/a batch of cookies. Our nephew is coming over w/a friend to help us w/yard work, so it will be nice to get that done. All & all a peaceful, yet productive day. What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Mamas!

I'm apparently doing a poor job lately of keeping up, so I will have to read back a few pages to see what is going on in everyones lives.

We are all well here. Just had a day trip (3.5 hours each way) to see in the in-laws with kids. It actually turned out pretty well, so we are planning more trips there. Their property and house has really become run-down and worn over the last few years, so we want to help them make it nicer again. Plus having the kids playing there is added incentive to make it safer!

I know a couple of you live close to/live with your in-laws. How is that working out with you? Did you have to set any ground rules first? How do you deal with less privacy?

We are thinking of moving in with our ILs temporarily (for no more than 2 years, max) so we can sell our house here and buy property in Colorado and build a house. Ambitious, I know!







We would prefer not moving up there, but it really seems to be the only way we can sell the house (we have WAY too much stuff, and need to do some fixing on our house too). We will see how it works out.

I know the subject of homeschooling came up a while back and I wanted to chime in. We are planning to HS our kids, especially since the public schools around here are terrible, and I'm not sure the few good charter schools would be the best fit for her. So we are figuring it out as we go. DH was homeschooled for a time, and I was horribly bored in school, so we hope to be able to challenge her better and give her more support than the schools seem to. Right now we don't have eyes on a specific curriculum, but we will try to follow her interests and see what works best for her.

Anywhoo, I have a few pages of reading to do now. I'll be back in a while!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Blue Lotus. Good to hear from you! Regarding your question about the inlaws, we live about 20 minutes from ours. We hope to at some point share a house w/them, w/each family having their own separate living spaces. We were moving forward actively on the plan, but now that dh has hurt his back everything is on hold. They are great, very respectful of our privacy, we share similar value systems & lifestyles. The one issue that would be challenging is that MIL does not always respect my parenting choices. Not in a mean way, but more in a let-Grammie-spoil-the grandkids way and that drives me bonkers. We have had talks about it when it comes up, but it still happens. If we were to live together this would most likely be my biggest problem. Otherwise, there would be so many positive aspects to it. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We are having a lovely day, too. We had breakfast with friends and all the girls (4 of them aged 3-7) played together. Then Phoebe and I went on our "secret adventure" to pick up a kayak for dh. I found the perfect kind in the classifieds and she threw in a life vest and paddle. As we were talking in her garage she noticed a child's vest that her granddaughter has outgrown, so she gave it to Phoebe, which was perfect since Phoebe outgrew her old one at the end of last season! Then we took it to our friends' house and hid it under their canoe. Dh will be delighted.







And I'm pleased that I have his birthday all taken care of weeks in advance.

Yesterday I went to my friend's blessingway and it was so nice. There were almost 30 women there! We tend to have pretty wonderful food when we gather for potlucks, and last night did not disappoint. I wish I had known all these ladies when I was pregnant. I knew a few of them, but not very well yet. I'm already looking forward to the next one--another friend is due in a couple months and I'm sure there will be another celebration for her.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Amy, that does sound like a lovely day. Can Phoebe keep your secret adventure a secret? LO will whisper any secret to you if you ask. She thinks if she whispers it, she isn't really telling.







And the blessingway sounds amazing! What an incredible experience that must be for all in attendance.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Morning mamas! I am enjoying a lovely cold at the moment, nothing too bad so I won't complain as I very rarely get one.







We had a fantastic weekend, although busy! Sat. we had Rachel's birthday party at the Humane Society. Soooooo fun! We had 9 girls there, and everyone got to hold animals, take them outside for walks, etc. Very cool. I made her a cat cake and brought it there to eat, and instead of treat bags for the guests, we made up a card that said we had donated money in their name. The girls thought this was pretty cool







The Humane Society does not charge to use the facilities for a party, so I loved that spent very little for her party.

Saturday night Emma had a dance show (she is in Just For Kix), then Sunday was the usual, church, brunch and then we just lazed around. Rachel made her very first supper all by herself! She made a pasta salad with italian dressing, cut up tomatoes, green peppers and spinach, fruit in a bowl, and then ice cream (with a homemade chocolate sauce I had made the night before) in fancy wine glasses with a girl scout cookie set into the ice cream! I was a very proud mama!

Thankfully this will be a slow week, as we haven't much going on. I love the week of Easter, and really try to take it all in, and do lots of reading with the girls about why we celelbrate Easter.

ecoteat- What a great weekend you had! I always love hearing about your group of friends, although I love our group, they don't have a lot of the same beliefs as me.

Max- I'm so happy you are enjoying your church, it makes such a difference! I use my bread maker all the time, but hardly ever for bread, lol! I make dough for pizza, cinnamon rolls, etc.

Blue Lotus- So good to "see" you! I'm glad things are well, and it sounds like you have a wonderful plan with the moving!

Shoot, gotta get kids up for school, bbl....


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Holy flooding Batman! Anyone else having severe rain weather? Our schools were cancelled today due to the roads being flooded. Luckily we are nice & dry in our house, no water in the basement or other problems thank goodness. In my mom's area they are actually evacuating some people the water is so high. (She lives on a lake.) So, we are having a pajama day. We've got raisin bread baking in the bread machine, going to watch a movie later, get some housework done w/the assistance of 4 child laborers, and just hang out.

Hope everyone is safe & dry!!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Yikes, max, I've been thinking about you and ecoteat hoping that you are safe and dry!

We are enjoying a BEAUTIFUL 70 degrees here (I know, Mn!!!), so I have all the windows open, hoping to clear out this cold crud we have.

MCB- It's sooooo nice to have you back! How is the new one doing? And how is big brother handling things?

Alaskaberry- I can imagine how frustrating it must be to have differences with your DP, every so often that happens with DH and I. He tends to be waaaay more mainstream about things and thinks I'm nutso or something, lol.

I need some prayers/thoughts for my MIL. She was fixing a wall clock when the spring flew up into her eye. She had emergency surgery, as her cornea was detached. However, now she is in so much pain that they admitted her to the hospital. They can't seem to get rid of the pain, and she is vomitting because of it. It's awful, and she is a very healthy, vibrant 66 year old.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh Sydnee, your MIL is definitely in my thoughts & prayers. That sounds awful. Eye trouble is so excrutiating.

Well, my nice serene morning quickly wore off when water did start coming in the lower level. We have been able to manage it w/a wet vac & towels, but it's been a lot of work & stress. We are very lucky though. The next town over is full of floods, w/homes & offices being evacuated. I am doubtful that the kids will even have school tomorrow. Their schools should be OK, but the busses will still have trouble.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

max that sounds so stressful! I hope things dry up soon for you guys and the people around you! Last year we had crazy flooding here (Atlanta). Abnormal for here. A good girlfriend of mine and her family, as well as many others, got flooded out of their homes. Just nastiness this weather can be.

Sydnee your MIL is definitely in my thoughts and prayers! I'm so sorry she's going through so much pain







.

DS1 is an awesome big brother







. He gets a little cranky with the whole everything's not about me anymore thing sometimes, but for the most part he's lovin' his brother.

I checked on him after he fell asleep last night and almost started bawling







. He's so big! I mean he's a little boy and I just, I don't know! I can't explain it.

I feel like having a second LO has made me even more emotional. I'm stunned and so grateful that I get to be their mother







.

The weather's been gorgeous here today







. And we're supposed to have a good amount of this loveliness the next few days. The weather really affects me. I'm aaalll about the sunshine. Gray and cloudy, can't do too much of that w/o getting all discombobulated.

Uh-oh, hungry babe. Gotta go!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We've been getting a lot of rain, too, but not as bad as Max. There's been a little flooding on some roads. I don't think anyone's had trouble with water in their houses, but there were a lot of power outages yesterday because of the wind. But tomorrow it's supposed to clear up and maybe March will go out like a lamb after all.

Sydnee, how awful for your MIL. I hope she heals and gets over the pain soon.









MCB, one of my friends was just telling my other friend who is due with her second about how with the second baby the amount of love you have for your kids just grows beyond anything you could imagine. Sounds like you've experienced that too.









Dh is thinking about taking Phoebe for an overnight road trip this weekend!







He asked me how I would feel about it if he did, expecting me to discourage him. I think he was quite surprised when I starting bouncing with glee at the prospect or having a whole night and morning to myself! I hope he goes through with it.

Sounds like Phoebe is waking up from her nap, so I have to get going.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
MCB, one of my friends was just telling my other friend who is due with her second about how with the second baby the amount of love you have for your kids just grows beyond anything you could imagine. Sounds like you've experienced that too.









t1h

yes! thatsounds like what happnd! its crazy, indescribable love!

u lucky duck u! how awesom wud that b for u to get that time to urself. niiiiiice. i think id squander all my time not knowing what to do cuz i want to do so much







,


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Mrumph. My subscription to the thread seems to have malfunctioned. I missed a bunch!

I am WALKING with no crutches or boots or anything! It's so exciting.

Just checking in.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

de lurking

about birthday parties... Ryker has said he wants a monster truck party. he loves cars and trucks.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Gah! This is apparently our year for medical emergencies . . . on Thursday DD got something in her mouth (still don't know what) that was white and granular and tasteless/smellless. I made her throw up & called poison control & she is actually totally fine. BUT . . . yikes.

Then Friday evening DH fell off a bike and landed on his face, hurting his neck . . . 3 hours later we convinced him to call an ambulance & he went to the ER on a backboard. He *is* okay - fractured one rib but his spine/skull are intact but my adrenaline level is only now starting to return to normal.

So, I hope you all had less eventful weekend than I did.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh Mamabeakley, what a week! That sounds so scary. Glad everyone is doing well now.

Dh's surgery is tomorrow. I'm very anxious, but also so looking forward to him feeling better. The kids, especially dd(6), are very worried. Dd(6) tears up every time it is mentioned. She is such a sensitive little girl. This morning dh was talking about how he couldn't eat or drink anything after midnight tonight and dd was trying so hard not to cry. I will be so glad when this is over. Please keep us in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey mamas, I'd like to get your advice. Dh's surgery has been changed from our local hospital the next town over, to the city hospital about 45 minutes away. Dh is making arrangements for his father to bring him to the hospital in the morning at 7am, saying he would rather I stay home & get the kids off to school. (That is actually a big job, and I know it would stress the kids even more to have someone else here in the morning. So I am OK w/that part.) I was planning to then go to the hospital & be there during his surgery & recovery time, coming home in the evening to take care of the kids. But now that the hospital has changed, he wants me to stay home during his surgery to focus on the kids. I think he is worrying about me driving to the city and all that entails, hanging out at the hospital, safety, etc. But I really feel the need to be there. Gd forbid if something went wrong & I wasn't there w/him. I'm not sure what to do - argue w/him while he is under huge stress that I am going, no matter what, or respect his wishes & stay here w/the kids. (I will have my mom here, originally planning to watch the kids, but now perhaps as the backup plan in case I stay home & there is an emergency.) It's such a tough call. I really feel the need to be there, but I don't want to put him under any more stress. His father will be staying for the whole surgery, so dh will not be alone, but still... I just don't know what to do. I'd love to get your opinions.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Max- I would go. You obviously feel a strong need to be with him, he needs to understand that part







As long as your MIL is going to be with the kids, she can be the "break from routine" with them. Even if you stayed home, don't you think you would be so worried about him and then your kids would see that, ya know? Just my two cents







Hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Max--I would go. I would tell him that you are going to support him, wouldn't he do the same for you? He doesn't need to worry about the kids, your mom will be with them. T&P.

Mamab--Eek! I'm glad your kids aren't too badly hurt. That must have been pretty scary.

DP just went back to the Slope this morning... We talked about GD, and we seem to be on the same page.

On another note, I've decided to comb my dreadlocks out this summer. I've had them in for 6 years...but I need a change. I've decided I'll do another set in my 40s, so they will go silver, and that will look pretty neat. Plus somehow this set got mildewy/mold and I just can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Max, I would go. You sound like you really want to be there, and you have care for the kids lined up already. I think you should go-- tell him that it's important to you, that you'll be totally fine, as long as you can be nearby while he's in surgery. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow, Max.

MB-- what a run of bad luck! I hope things get better soon!

We're having a run of bad luck, here, too. DH is traveling for work and just had a horrible, scary thing happen to him, and we're out almost 400 Euros.





















Every penny is tight these days-- we own a studio that we rent out, and the renter hasn't paid in 6 months. We're in the process of evicting him, but the case doesn't go before the judge until next month, and in the meantime we're paying the mortgage, plus the agency fees, PLUS all the lawyer/court fees for the eviction process. So this 400 E is a BIG HONKING DEAL. I'm so sad for DH, and mad about what happened.























Ugh. Off to bed to stew about it.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Max, I think you should go too. The kids' evening isn't going to be normal in any case. I would want to be with dh too.

Mary, how scary! Obviously you don't want to go into details, but whatever happened sounds pretty mysterious. I hope it all smooths out soon.

MB, are things taking a turn for the better this week for you?

Phoebe, that's great that you and DP talked about GD. How long will he be gone? And bummer about stinky dreads!

I have a pot of chicken stew on the stove that I need to tend to. It's a recipe I've never tried before and it doesn't look as good as I thought it would. I hope it isn't too disappointing!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Thank you mamas for all your kind replies. I knew I could on you. I am going to go to the hospital. I basically did what I do w/the kids when a firm decision is needed that they do not like, "This is what we're doing. End of discussion." And it worked on him as well as the kids.







Hopefully in about 24-36 hours this should all be over w/ and dh will be home! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Max, I will be thinking of you and all of your family. I hope the surgery goes well.

Mary,







s.

Lets just say our week hasn't gotten any worse. I still feel really off balance . . . but we're doing our best to get on with living. And I am *very* grateful that DH didn't break his neck or skull or anything else. Just still a bit freaked out by the whole incident. Breathe. Breathe. Breathe.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

nak

mama b, hope things r going better!

max, if id gotten here sooner i jus wud have ecoed evryone else lol. much love and light to you and ur family. you'r all in my thoughts and prayers

marylizah, thats a lot on you guys plate! i hope things start moving in a positive direction sooner rather than later

bbl!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Mary, thinking of you & dh mama. Sounds like he went through something pretty terrible. I am sorry to hear about it. I hope your both doing OK. And the eviction process sounds like a major PITA!

I think we all need to take Mamab's advice - breathe, breathe, breathe.

Love to all my May Mama friends.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Good advice, MB, breathe, breathe, breathe.

I lay awake last night thinking of ways to save more money. This 400 E was earmarked for a new closet for the boys-- I've been keeping the baby's clothes in a hanging shelf thing, and there just isn't enough space. I've also been holding off on using the cloth dipes because I have no place to put them. But I think I've figured out a solution and I'm going to try to get things set up before DH comes home to surprise him, since I don't know when we'll be able to buy that piece of furniture now.

DH was basically mugged, thanks in part to a really boneheaded thing he did. The thieves escorted him to an ATM and threatened him with violence if he didn't give them the money they wanted. It was stupid and it didn't have to happen and I'm bummed and mad and also relieved that it was nothing worse.

Max, glad you worked out the presence thing. Sometimes you just have to lay down the law







. I'll be thinking of you and praying for your DH today.

Lots of love to everyone. Let's hope the week gets better!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Marylizah- Hugs to you, mama. I can imagine how awful it is to lose money when things are tight, but I am so thankful your DH is ok. There are so many awful people in this world that you never know what can happen, ugh









Max- I've been praying this morning for your DH (and you too, of course). Give us an update when you can!

alaskaberry- Bummer about the dreads, but it sounds like a good decision, lol!!

Mamabeakley- Hugs to you, mama. Hope your week is better!!









ecoteat- I would so love to come to your house for dinner, as I imagine everything is homegrown.









MCB- How is that sweet new baby? How is big brother?? I love having you back!









It's a nice quiet day here, not too many daycare kids today, and it's a rainy (yay, finally!!!!) day. Love these types of days! Mom and I are going out for supper tonight to celebrate my birthday ( it's not till the 15th







, so I am looking forward to seeing her!

Who else has an April birthday? I was thinking that someone else's was close to mine....


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

Max-hoping your DHs surgery went great and sending him healing vibes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Sydnee, the stew was good, even if the tomatoes were from a can.







But the chicken, onions, potatoes, and corn were homegrown. I think we must be getting better at this homesteading stuff if we are still eating a lot of food from our garden and chickens in April. The only thing we are growing fresh right now is mache (a really cold-hardy type of lettuce) and spinach. Enjoy your dinner out!

Max, we're all looking forward to an update! What kind of recovery is dh going to have to deal with?

Mary, how awful that that happened to your dh. Some people are terrible.









I have a question--are any of the other kiddos hitting and biting lately? In the past few weeks if Phoebe is confronted with something she doesn't like (being told she can't have more ice cream or that it's time to get off the trampoline and go home, for example) she'll hit me or bite me. There has been a lot of time out lately. And talks about using words when she's upset about something instead of her teeth! After being angry and then calming down and talking about it, she can articulate that when she's upset it's hard to use words. Today I was trying to be playful about getting her in the car and said "now mama's going to scoop you up!" and then she said "now Phoebe's going to bite mama!"







When I flung her onto my hip to carry her to the car and she hit me it took a lot of effort to not hit her back.







How are your kids dealing with frustration and disappointment?


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Max--also hoping your dh's surgery went well!

Marylizah--yikes, that is scary. karma will get the muggers, and I hope that the money comes back to you guys.

MB--Sending lots of calming energy your way! (to you and your whole family)

Sydnee--Happy Birthday!!









Ecoteat--he will be gone 3 wks, back the first week of May (glad he's not missing our birthday this year!). How did your stew turn out? I hope it could be salvaged!

Well, off to the Evil Empire since they're the only place in town with giant bars of Belgian chocolate







If they had it at the our grocery store, I would go there instead. Hmm, maybe time to check the natural foods store! I am going to an Open Knit (ravelry group) this weekend, hoping to test this chocolate pudding out before I make it for actual people, esp since it will be made with stevia, not sugar, so if it's really nasty I'll have to make something else!

Is anyone else still potty learning? Orion will go pee off the porch, but *refuses* to poo anywhere except a diaper, and if he's not wearing one, he just goes on the floor! Argh! Glad DP wasn't here for that,


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Just a quick update - dh's surgery went amazingly well. He already feels a drastic improvement w/the pain. And we are home already! He was determined to come home same day. It has been a whirlwind, and is now such a relief. THANK YOU all for your kind words, thoughts & prayers. I so appreciate it mamas. Off to crash!!!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Max!!!!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

YAY!!! Max, what wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and your DH!!


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Yay! Glad you guys are home and the surgery went well max!

Marylizah I'm so sorry that happened to your DH! I'm so glad things didn't escalate any further though.

Happy Birthday Sydnee!







. Have a beautiful and blessed day!









ecoteat, DS can throw some MAJOR tantrums when he gets frustrated. He also yells and just generally lets us know how displeased he is with us







lol. He's a wild man though and gets pretty excited and such. Sometimes he hits us accidentally, sometimes it's on purpose me thinks. I have to get down to his level either way though and communicate very clearly I've seriously had it with being hurt, accident or no. I try to make sure he's not hungry, tired, etc. Sometimes he's just







though . It really depends on the circumstances how he handles disappointment and/or frustration. Sometimes great, other times, not so much. For example, if he doesn't get his shoes on before mommy or daddy he might throw a huge fit. Sometimes not. But yeah, just depends...

You guys, DS2 is such a little roly-poly! Ha! I love it! My Fatty von Chunkington!









These last few weeks 'til the end of the semester are kicking my butt! I'm going to enjoy every bit of that wee break before summer semester begins







.

Getting sleepy :yawning . Time to







(if you couldn't tell from my rambling above







. Much love sweet ladies!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy birthday, Syndee!! Hope you are having a wonderful day.

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I am also so glad he wasn't hurt in the situation, it could have been much worse.

I organized a bunch of stuff and we're now back to cd'ing! Yay! They actually contain baby's extremely explosive, uh, output better than sposies.

Alaskaberry, it's spring here, too! Am loving the blooming forsythia, and the plum trees and cherry trees are also in bloom. Daffodils and tulips everywhere!

MCB and Ecoteat, we have some temper issues here, too. DS1 doesn't bite, but he does scream, stomp and slam doors. It's hard to be patient with him when he's angry from the time he gets up until he goes to bed. I'm not sure how much is baby-related and how much is age, but he's definitely angrier these days than he ever used to be.









ILoveMySofie and MCB, it's SO great to have you all back on the thread!







Can I just say that the May 06 mamas are one amazing bunch of women? I haven't had anything near this experience with my other DDC.

Lots of love to all of you.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

: Happy Birthday Sydnee







:
Have a wonderful day my friend.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Thank you for the birthday wishes, mamas! I will spend it continuing to clean up our basement, part of our septic that takes the water (no sewage, thank goodness) was clogged, so it all backed up into our fourth level. Thankfully it is not finished, but we had just cleaned and organized it and laid some old carpeting down. So last night we spent pulling upo the carpet so it can dry out. This will be the 4th time this has happened, and each time it was because of a different ordeal. Very frustrating. It could be worse, but still a bummer.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Sorry you have to deal w/this on your b'day Sydnee. I think you deserve a "do over" so you can get another day to celebrate by relaxing & being treated like a queen! Although I'm sure your family will have some lovely surprises coming your way today.


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all! I haven't gone back and read the thread, but I intend to after I put Nate down for a nap! I really hope you're all doing well! Its been a crazy year here.

I can't believe our babies will be FOUR soon! Its been a wild ride. Matt's in preschool now three days a week for 2.5 hours. He LOVES it. He's a sweet talkative rocker boy who beats to his own drum and I love it. I wish he wasn't so rough with Nathan, but I guess boys will be boys.

Nate just turned two in November. He's still a whiny kiddo, but a complete mushy cuddle-bug.

I've been making more of a go of my business lately and have done some local fairs. I'm also doing community theater again right down the street, and my play opens this weekend!

We bought our first (and probably forever) house in September out in NW NJ. Its a big lovely change from living in NYC. We have about a half an acre of land and live in a restored and updated 1930's log house. The neighbors are wonderful, and the kids LOVE running around on the property and playing with their neighborhood friends.

Oh and we literally just found out on Tuesday that I'm expecting again! I am assuming this baby is due somewhere in December, so by Christmas I'll have a three children, ages 4, 3 and newborn.

Now to put Nate down, grab some lunch, and catch up on the thread!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Welcome back Green Mama! So good to hear from you. Congratulations on your new house (it sounds wonderful) and your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Welcome back Cindy!!!! And CONGRATS!!!!!







How very exciting, I love living vicariously through all you pregnant mamas, lol!!!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Congratulations, Cindy









Happy Birthday, Sydnee!

Well, we have some anger management issues in my house, sure . . . DS1, who is now 6, is pretty much an "explosive child". I didn't know this was a known personality until someone on here recommended a book of the same name. And . . . he explodes. Name calling, screaming, hitting, pushing, etc. Helping him stay present and appropriate in his behavior with me and his brother takes huge amounts of my time and energy every day. (He doesn't explode at the baby, does at his dad - but that's DH's problem - and almost never in public - only where he feels safe - with me and DS2.) We're working on figuring out what his triggers are and how to help him modify his behavior. Anyway, DS2, who is my May guy, would I think NOT normally be explosive, but his brother models the behavior and so he does it too . . . to an extent. Not as much. He is kind of a berserker, though, to cope with his brother. So he does hit/bite/attack in various ways - almost only with his brother, though. Not so much with me. Gah. This is an area of challenge for me.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Bah, 'puter's being ridiculous







. I wanna talk!







BBL!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

CINDY! Another baby! How wonderful.









Phoebe just finished Skyping with my MIL, so I have to get going. We're off to take the car to the mechanic. BBL.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

~*max*~ - glad your DH is recovering well!
Marylizah - so scary about your DH - glad he's OK. My dad was mugged after leaving his office in Long Beach after work late a few years ago, the guy hit him on the head with a gun & he needed stitches. It really affects your perception of the world around you.
Ecoteat - Annie will sometimes hit or bite DH - he has a tendency to talk things to death with her, I just scoop her up & put her in time out or something, & if she does something obnoxious once, I briefly tell her not to & why, then I try to follow up right away, so she knows "mama means it".
Congratulations, Cindy!









I'm starting to get more sibling rivalry stuff, although usually the girls get along pretty well; it's just I'm hearing, "_I'm_ getting out of the car _first_, & _you're_ not!" (from both of them







- the current rule is that Annie gets out 1st in parking lots, & Beth at home - because Annie won't dash off) & when Beth has something good, Annie frequently decides that she needs to have it.

To go back a few posts (I'm still catching up), we live with our in-laws (well, FIL - MIL passed away a year ago), have been for over 2 1/2 years now; we bought the house from FIL last Nov. & are currently doing a lot of renovations. By the end of May, we hope to get the girls out of our room, & into one of their own! FIL has his own bedroom & bath, & his "special recliner" in the LR - he is real good about following our lead on how the kids should be raised though, which is part of what makes it all work.

Anyhow, haven't been on MDC as much, but saw this post & am glad to be catching up with everyone! It's astonishing that our kids are turning FOUR!!!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Congratulations, Cindy!!!! How exciting!!

Shabazin, so good to see you back on the thread, too. It's like a reunion!









We had a ridiculous week (mugging, volcano ash closing the Paris airports right when DH was supposed to fly home, then a train strike that made it difficult to get him from Nice to Paris) but he FINALLY arrived at about 2am last night (uh, this morning!). Whew.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Shahbazin, how nice to hear from you! I was reading another thread somewhere on MDC about chickens and it made me think of you. We lost a few this spring to a bobcat.








How are your animals doing?

Mary, I know the volcano has been a huge nuscience to a lot of people in Europe, but I am DYING to go to Iceland to see it. Does that make me crazy? I have dreamed of watching a volcano erupt since I was little. I was actually looking at airfare to Reykjavik the other day.









Max, how is dh's recovery going?

It looks like Phoebe has pink eye and I'm not sure what to do about it. It's Saturday afternoon now and we can't get to the dr. till Monday. Ugh. She's miserable--her eye really hurts, and it's a goopy mess. Her eyes are always the first sign on a cold and are so sensitive.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Amy, I hope Phoebe's eye clears up by itself - poor baby!

Mary, I'm so glad to see your DH got home safe!

Shahbazin, it's good to see you here! Good luck with getting your girls into their own room . . . DH's rib is broken, so I've been trying to make sure he gets to sleep on his own (not under DS1 & DS2). I'm excited about the possibility that they'd learn to sleep without an adult in the bed - but I'm not sure it's working. DS2 (my May babe) was up and down a lot last night and finally DH gave up & went to their bed with them so we all could get some sleep. This is all still in our room, BTW. It's not a big issue for us, though - it just seems like it might be nice to see that move towards sleep independence in the 6 & almost 4 year old!

Oi. I am like a day and a half behind on work. My FIL is staying at our house, but somehow this doesn't seem to be adding up to more available work time for me . . . ah, well.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, Amy, that stinks! We always use breastmilk, but here are some natural remedies I googled for you: chamomile compress & home remedies (never heard of using honey before, I'll try that next time!).

Congrats, Cindy!









Hope you got a do-over for your birthday, Sydnee!

Mary, I'm glad your DH got in ok too! I also was looking at flights to Iceland...lol.

Max, I hope your DH is recovering nicely.









Shabazin, welcome back!









Just another Saturday for us. Went to a discovery toy party this morning, then spent the next couple of hours at the library and the park. I was supposed to go to an open house/open knit tonight hosted by someone in my Ravelry knit group, but the kids are already done for the day--it wouldn't be fair to anyone. Besides, my homemade chocolate pudding came out *terrible*--it didn't thicken up once it chilled at all (and it was *super* thick when it was hot...I wonder what happened?). Oh well, guess I have to wait for that swift another 2 weeks...but that means I can watch Big Love and just knit tonight, sounds like a typical Saturday night w/o dp for me!


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi mamas! For some reason I'm not getting updates through my e-mail! It happens occasionally, and if I don't get them in my e-mail it's hard to keep up with y'all!! I can't believe our little ones are almost 4!!! We are planing Clara's party, unfortunately due to our crazy schedule, and the fact that we are in a cramped rent house with my parents we are being a little more commercial than I like, we are having it at our local Chick-fi-Lay. It has a little playground and they take care of everything but the cake, which totally fits into my schedule!! Clara is very excited about it, and so I am too. We are going to do a cute crown craft too, since she is obsessed with crafts!! We are having a fun Clara-mamma day cleaning, cooking and doing laundry. Dan and Anna fell asleep as soon as we got home from church, it's been fun spending some quality time with my big girl! (and be productive too!)

On a not so happy note, I had my first really bad delivery at work. Baby is okay, but even though it was term, it had to be intubated at birth, and get a cool cap. (cools the head/brain to protect from seizures etc) Not really expected either. Of course we have TONS of great deliveries every day, but the bad ones are the ones that stick with you. I'm trying to let it go, but it is still hard!

Well I'll try to read and catch up later. Love you all mamas! Hope you have a great spring sunday!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Kathryn, my friend is a midwife and she has had a few sad births. I know how hard it can be.









Max, you must but swamped with family needs right now. I've been thinking about you!

Phoebe, I can get behind a tv and knitting night! DH and I were watching a movie while I was knitting, but then he fell asleep and I got distratced by Ravelry while I was looking at variations of the sweater I'm knitting. I have a few rows of the neckline to do and then finish up the armholes, and I'll have the first thing I've ever knit for myself other than a scarf!

Phoebe's eyes are much better, but we're watching the right one pretty closely--it looks weird. The goopiness has subsided substantially since we started the abx ointment (we called the on-call dr. and he called in a rx). Both eyes were really gooey and sticky, but only the right eye has redness. The redness is is centralized around one area of the white of her eye and in the middle of it it looks a little yellowish and maybe even a tiny bit raised. She's not complaining about that eye feeling or acting any different than the other, though. We might take her in to have it checked out, depending on how it looks in the morning.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

So . . . I applied for a job in the metro area where I grew up & my parents, grandparents, and one brother still live. So we might move. This is both really exciting & absolutely terrifying to me. I know what I'm thinking, but *what* am I thinking ?!?!?

Anyway, I won't hear anything about it for a couple of weeks at least. We'll see.

This is a work day so maybe I'll BBL for personals - but







to all my May mamas!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

MB, how exciting! I hope it works out--however it is you really want it to!









We took Phoebe to the doctor today (not our regular one, but I really liked this guy). and it turns out she has a pinguecula, which is a growth on the white of the eye. It doesn't effect vision, but right now it is really irritated. So now we've found out the abx were completely unnecessary (Which I suspected. At least there were just a tiny amount of topical ointment. I'd be upset if we did systemic abx and didn't have to.) and we have eye drops with a steroid in them, which scares me a little, but there doesn't seem to be any alternative. This growth is benign, but it sounds like they don't ever really go away. No one knows what causes them, but it may be related to UV and/or wind exposure and they are fairly common with old people--but not preschoolers! So we are supposed to do these drops for two days and then see our regular dr. Thursday. I'd like to also see an eye specialist, but I guess we'll see where things stand Thursday. I really hope Phoebe doesn't have some weird eye thing for the rest of her life. I probably have 20 browser tabs open right now with info on pinguecula and the eye drops.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi May Mama friends. Thank you all so much for thinking of us. Dh is doing amazing. It is hard to believe the surgery was one week ago. It seems like ages. He is working full time, going for walks each day, and enjoying being pain free for the first time in a very long time. He has restrictions on what he can lift & do for the next six weeks, but we'll take that over the pain any day. We are actually able to start making camping plans now that we know he is going to be OK. Woohoo!

Amy, that does sound strange about Phobe's eye. I wonder how she got it? I am sure you'll get soome good info online. Please keep us posted. I hope she is feeling 100% very soon. And you are so funny about the volcano! Gotta say, that thought never crossed my mind. Although ds is quite a volcano enthusiast. (When he was 5 and in karate, the instructor was asking them to list safety rules. Kids were saying things like, "Always hold a grown ups hand when you cross the street." Ds comes out with, "Watch out for hot lava!")

And speaking of the volcano, Mary I'm glad your dh got home safely! How are you both doing w/the whole mugging incident? I know traumas like that can stick with you for a while. I hope you are both doing OK.









Mamabeakley, good luck with the job application! I too hope it turns out however you want it to. I'm sure you'll be awesome through the interview process.

Alaskaberry, two of my favorite things - knitting & Big Love! I hope you had a nice night. What are you knitting btw?

Kathryn, good to hear from you again. I'm sorry to hear about the difficult birth at your work. That has got to be so tough on all involved. I am sure you were amazing with the baby & the family.

Shahbazin, welcome back! So nice to hear from you. I am sorry about your MIL's passing.

Sydnee, I hope you got some special birthday time in there amidst all the work. Any camping plans for you this summer?

MCB, I was thinking of you today. We have family going out to your part of the world this week to visit more family. Hope all is well w/your crew and your schooling.

Green Mama, that is so great that you are back into the theatre. I think it is so important for us all to have something we are passionate about outside of parenting when we can manage it.

Goodness, it's nice to have a full house here again on our DDC!

Off to bed. Sweet dreams all.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey mommies! I'm being done in by quadratic equations and applied problems







. My attempts at catching up on the last two pages of posts are being thwarted!







Hope to get out from under the last couple of weeks in the semester madness soon! BBS!







.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Happy hump day, mamas!!! It's another beautiful day here, although we *really* need the rain. It's been a wonderful week, with the warm weather, lots of bike rides and just being outside









Max- YAY!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy he is well, I pray everyday for his healing, and for you







We are getting ready to open up the camper in the next few weeks, can't wait!!

MCB- Wow, I didn't understand a word of that, lol!! I HATED math, and anything to do with math.










ecoteat- Sounds like an unusual deal with Phoebe's eye, I'll keep her in my prayers









Mamabeakely- Sending good luck vibes your way!!

Txmominct- Sorry about the sad delivery, one of my previous daycare moms is a labor and delivery nurse, so I've heard many of the stories







Sounds like a fun birthday!!

Alaskaberry- Bummer about the pudding







How is your weather??

I wanted to share this blog idea with you all, I'm going to make these as party favors for Alayna's birthday, so fun!!

http://capcreations.blogspot.com/201...-tutorial.html


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Sydnee--those are So. Cute. Wow! I haven't even thought about party favors yet, although I probably should, the bday party is in about 2 weeks! Also, apparently you aren't supposed to lick the spoon when making a cornstarch pudding. How was I supposed to know!

Max--I am making Gytha. Twist Collective Winter 2008. It will be in Cascade 220 wool(Green Mountain Spinnery wool is sooo expensive!). And purple. My sister bought the yarn for me, we are both planning on making it. This is the first of 6 sweaters. Or maybe I'll just end up with 2--I need some decent pullovers that don't fall apart after 2-3 washings!

Amy--eep. That sounds worrying. We'll keep you in our t&p.

Mcb--sending happy finals thoughts to you.

Mamab--Good luck!!!









TxMom--That does sound hard.









It's been in the 50s-60s here--finally! Some real weather!







The mosquitos are back too. We went on a nice long walk yesterday, of course I wore flip flops and of course had to go through a giant mud pit. Whoops. Boots next time!

Thinking about the birthday party, but not really sure yet where we're having it (park vs house), or how many people we're inviting. Main problem is that a lot of my friends don't get along with dp, so they want to have a separate party for my birthday. I just want to go get my nose pierced and go to the vintage shop all alone! With no one else there to run out of the dressing rooms while I'm trying clothes on.







Oh, not Orion, he's very good now in dressing rooms--but Tucker's a runner.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Alaskaberry, that sweater is gorgeous! I am impressed!!!!

Sydnee, love those favors! I thought they were real fish at first. That will be very fun.

It's 3am & I'm up w/a coughing child.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We had the most frustrating doctor visit today. We got in with an opthamologist to try to get clearer answers. Phoebe would not cooperate. She wouldn't answer questions at first about the basic eye exam where she just had to identify pictures. She eventually did some. Then she WOULD NOT put her chin on the eye exam thing so the doctor could look closer. We tried making it a game, bribing, holding her down, reasoning, etc. Nothing worked. It was awful. So the doctor used a different kind of light and lens to get a closer look, but it wasn't as informative for her as if Phoebe had just put her damn chin on the thing. DH feels like we must be doing something wrong if we can't get our kid to do something that should not be optional. I think she was scared and overwhelmed, but that she also just needs to do things she doesn't want to sometimes. So the bump on her eye is not red anymore, but there is definitely a bump. It is either a pinguecula or episcleritis, both conditions that no one really knows what causes them, but things that will clear up, especially with the drops we are using. If it is a pinguecula, there might always be a little bump there, but it won't cause any problems. What a fiasco.

I'm a little frazzled by the whole thing, so I'll do personals later.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, hugs, Amy. How totally frustrating. Can I just say I feel your pain? Where did my sweet, easygoing, good-natured guy go??? Is it the age? The baby? We have battles over stupid stuff every.single.day. It's driving me insane. I can totally picture DS1 doing something like what Phoebe did.

Anyway. I'm glad her eye thing is nothing serious. Have a nice cup of tea (or a stiff drink, depending on the time of day!) and try to relax...

No time for personals, but am thinking of all the May mamas.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Amy- Ugh, how frustrating, mama







I hope that you will eventually get things figured out.

Marylizah- I'll be in that club too, lol! Alayna makes me C.R.A.Z.Y. I love her to pieces, but honestly, is in a super hard age right now! I am so wiped out exhausted by the end of the day dealing with her whining, tantruming, etc.

Today is my sweet Emma's 7th birthday! We bought her an old pink wrought iron vanity set at a thrift/antique store in town. She LOVES it! It's not a big one, so it fits perfect in her room. Her request for supper was for me to make Monte Cristo's which is her favorite meal. But the naughty mom that I am, I suggested we order out.







I know, how terrible of me, but I am EXHAUSTED today. Tomorrow is her friend birthday party, and I need to figure out what type of cake I am making, lol! Then tomorrow night she has her last dance performance. Busy day tomorrow! I think I will sit in the hot tub tonight with a stiff drink, lol....


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hugs, Amy! DS2 is usually pretty okay in those kinds of situations - but NOT DS1. So I've been there . . .

I just found out DH has to work on DS2's birthday! Rrrgh. We are having a bonfire/fireworks party














. DS2 loves those things and will be so excited.

Good thoughts & energy & prayers would be appreciated. I had a rough day yesterday for reasons I don't really want to share in public. But . . . yeah. Prayers.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hugs & prayers Mamabeakley.

Sydnee, Happy Birthday to Emma!

Amy, I'm sorry you had such a tough time at the eye doctor. That sounds like it was really rough on both of you. At least if there's a next time Phoebe will know what to expect & maybe you can talk about it/plan ahead of time.

We took our first family hike today since dh's injury. We're going along, having a great time, & come to the big rock the kids like to climb. I'm helping LO on one side. The girls are on top & dh & ds are on the other side. I hear ds start to panic, then dh slightly panicked, "It's OK, I've got you." I get LO down race over, dh had been spotting ds on a very high tricky part & ds fell. To break his fall dh went under him and caught him on his shoulder. Yes, dh who just had surgery & is not supposed to lift more than 5 pounds! He was all, "What was I supposed to do, let him fall?" And I gave him the, "How about not being in that situation in the first place?! You could have just said, sorry (ds) we can't do that climb while I'm still recovering." Men! I feel like I have to follow him around so that he behaves. They are both scraped up, but seem OK overall.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Just giving us a bump! How are my May mamas doing???


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Sydnee, nice picture!

We do need a bump, eh?

Let's see. I found out this morning that I have a job interview week after next. I must get some clothes that fit! I am at that stage of bf where weight is kind of melting away and certainly nothing from last summer fits! I do not like shopping, either.

DD has a cold, poor baby! The rest of us are healthy so far. MIL & FIL are here this week and MIL is insisting on fixing up our house so we can sell it







She's sweet.

Yesterday I found out that a woman I'd corresponded with, a mom of a 7 yo & a 4 yo, a wife, birth activist, and member of one of the congregations I work for, was hit & killed by a vehicle. I'm so sad for her family.

Aaaand - tomorrow is my May babe's birthday! We have fun plans for his party but a hectic work day before-hand - so I hope it all goes well!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Mamabeakley, happy birthday to your ds2!!! Good luck w/your job interview. i'm sure you'll be amazing. And I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

Not too much new on our front. We attended a family game night at our church last night - it was fun for all. The kids did great, even LO was having a grand time playing Candy Land & Go Fish.

We are having a strange thing going on w/dd(age 6) that I'd love to get your thoughts on. For the past couple of weeks she has been super-sensitive, crying at the drop of a hat, feelings very easily hurt, everything is a tragedy, and always focusing on the negative. At first I thought she wasn't feeling well, maybe on the verge of coming down w/something. But nothing has happened. There is no extra stress going on in her life that I am aware of. In fact things are great at home now that dh has had his surgery. We've tried talking to her about what might be troubling her. She may site an example of something minor w/kids at school, but that's all. (We have good communication w/her kindergarten teacher, so if there was an issue I know she would let us know.) We try to redirect her & empowere her to change the way she is thinking. It works in the moment, but the sensitivity soon returns. It's got us a bit







. I do remember going through a phase like this last year, and she bounced back after a bit. She is an very kind, sensitive girl. I think sometimes she just gets overwhelmed.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday to my May boy, and to Alayna! And happy Birth Day to me and Sydnee!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Mamabeakely- Happy Birthday to your little man! What are your plans for the day? I'm feeling a bit sentimental today about her birthday.

I cannot believe that our May babies are turning four! Unbelievable. I am so happy and lucky to have all you mamas in my life. Really. I love that you all "get" me, when others don't, lol. I so hope that someday we can all meet, wouldn't that be fantastic??!!!

I just finished making Alayna's Tinkerbelle cake, I'll post a pic later. We are having DH's family over this afternoon for supper and cake. Lots of stuff to get done.

Have a wonderful day, and Happy Birthday to Mamabeakley's little guy and Alayna's!!!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy-happy day to Alayna & Mamabeakley's ds!!!!

(We love you too Sydnee!







)


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Max--this is just my experience, so feel free to regard or disregard. Basically, children's chakras are more open than adults'--that's why they feel things so deeply. It can be hard for them to block out negativity. You could practice with her, how to put up an energy shield around her body. Visualize white light from head to toe, all the bad stuff going from her body as you count to 20. You can do this in the name of God of course. Then when she is comfortable with it, she can put the shield (white or blue) around herself in situations where it's necessary (peers teasing, disturbing situations on TV, etc). I hope that helps.









Happy birthday to Mamab & your little guy! Do you guys share the same birthday too?









And happy birthday to Alayna!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Max, I have no idea what things upset 6 year olds. I hope she's happier soon.

Happy birthday Alayna and Mama Beakley's LO!

Phoebe CAN'T WAIT for her birthday. I love that she has enough of a sense of numbers that I can say it's in 12 days, and yesterday it was 13. As we get closer she'll really be able to understand a countdown. My parents are coming that weekend, so it will be pretty exciting.







It's pretty fun that this is the first year she knows that she will get gifts specifically for her and is making requests--a dress made by me with flowers, polka dots, stripes, and lots of twirling and a toy semi truck that she can put things in. I LOVE the dichotomy.









I made us a new thread over here.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

t1h

good afternoon amazing ladies! only thing i have left to do is a spanish final on thursday!







i havent even had a chance to open mdc let alone read anything in over a week







. soooooooooooooo ready to b done with this semester. talk soon!


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

Hoping that this will send an e-mail to all my fabulous May 2006 Mamas!! Where are y'all! Hope things are going great! Can you believe they are almost 5?!?!? Plus fun news, we are going to have #3 in August!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey TxMominCt - good to hear from you! And CONGRATULATIONS on your wonderful news! How very exciting. I am so happy for you. How's all been in your life?

(Oh, and this is the old thread. There is a newer one somewhere if you can find it. That will give you some more current updates on the may mama clan.)


----------

